# Congratulations to Hanshi Charles Martin!



## jim777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Just a quick note for all of the Seido folks out there, and the old school Kyokushin folks as well. Shuseki Shihan Charles Martin has been awarded his 8th Dan in Seido karate, and is now Hanshi  Hanshi Charles is an astounding martial artist, and a wonderful human being. 

Congratulations Hanshi Charles!

Osu!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 16, 2008)

Congratulations Hanshi Charles


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 16, 2008)

very good to hear.  Congratulations to Hanshi Charles!!


----------



## twendkata71 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, congradulations. If memory serves me right, Hanshi Charles Martin and Master William Oliver were dojo mates back in the 70's in Kyokushinkai. I also believe they where in that Kyokushinkai promotional documentary, "fighting black knights". Anyone remember that one.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 16, 2008)

indeed, thats a rare honor


----------



## jim777 (Jun 17, 2008)

twendkata71 said:


> Yes, congradulations. If memory serves me right, Hanshi Charles Martin and Master William Oliver were dojo mates back in the 70's in Kyokushinkai. I also believe they where in that Kyokushinkai promotional documentary, "fighting black knights". Anyone remember that one.



They were indeed both in "Fighting Black Kings"


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 17, 2008)

Congratulations to Hanshi Charles Martin!  A high honor indeed.

Daniel


----------



## twendkata71 (Jun 18, 2008)

I loved that movie even though it was basically a promo for Kyokushinkai and a shot at kung fu stylist. Still the training segments and demo's were good. It inspired me to train harder. That was back when Ninomiya,Nakamura, Ashihara and the others were still with the Kyokushinkai. Love the flying side kick over the car!!







jim777 said:


> They were indeed both in "Fighting Black Kings"


----------



## jim777 (Jun 19, 2008)

I still see Kaicho Nakamura and Hanshi Charles at the Honbu at least twice a week


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## jkembry (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## MilkManX (Jul 16, 2008)

Osu!

Congrats!

My Kancho is in FBK also. Joko Ninomiya!


----------

